# Sourdough Bread



## bassman

Baked these up yesterday along with two dozen rolls.  I've been having trouble with photobucket so this is the only photo I could get uploaded.


----------



## hog warden

Send me that big fella on the right and nobody gets hurt!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







That is some good looking bread. How do you get the shiny "after glow"? 

At what temp did you bake that and for how long? Steam? No steam?


----------



## got14u

Great lookin bread....I'm jealous


----------



## bassman

Thanks guys!  I've had PMs asking for the recipe so I'll post it here also.  Hog, the shine comes from the egg wash brushed on prior to baking.

Sourdough White Bread


1 cup sourdough starter
2 cups lukewarm water
2 ½ cups white flour

The night before you plan to make bread, prepare your sourdough batter. Place the starter in a warm bowl. Add the lukewarm water and stir until well combined. Gradually add the flour, beating until the batter is smooth. Cover the bowl tightly with plastic wrap and set the bowl in a warm place until morning.

6 – 6 ½ cups white flour
2 Tb honey
2 tsp salt
1 ½ cups lukewarm water
½ cup dry milk
2 Tb butter, melted
1 egg
1 Tb water

Return one cup of the sourdough batter to your original starter. To the remainder in the bowl, add one cup flour, honey, salt, water, dry milk and melted butter. Beat until smooth. Add flour, one-half cup at a time until the dough starts to pull away from the sides of the bowl and becomes too stiff to stir with a spatula. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured board and begin kneading, using the remaining flour as necessary to keep the dough from sticking to the board and your hands. Continue to knead until the dough is smooth and elastic. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, cover with a damp cloth and let rise in a warm spot (85*) until doubled in bulk. This will probably take at least two hours. Punch the dough down, cover the bowl and let rise again for 30-45 minutes. Turn the dough out onto the floured board and divide it into two equal pieces. Shape each into a loaf and place in well oiled loaf tins. Cover and let rise until doubled in bulk. Slit the tops of the loaves lengthwise about one-half inch deep. Combine the egg and water and brush the tops of the loaves with a little of the glaze. Bake the loaves in a preheated 375* oven for 35-45 minutes or until they test done. Turn out immediately onto a rack to cool.

Note: I also mix one egg in the original dough to lighten the loaf.


----------



## scarbelly

WOW Bassman that is some good lookin bread. My wife and I are making a lot of sourdough after I found this link from fellow member Laurie. Anyone needs a good starter for free here is the link. 

http://home.att.net/~carlsfriends/


----------



## bassman

Scarbelly, you should post some pics of your breads.  We do enjoy qview.


----------



## alx

Man those look good keith.Did you stuff some elk in their somewhere....


----------



## bassman

No, but wait until tomorrow.  We're leaving at 5:00 AM to go hunting.  Maybe we'll find a big herd where we hunt and I can get back here with some meat for the winter.  Sure is tough to be starving so early in the season.


----------



## jon foster

I wish I would have found this site before I started my own starter. It sounds interesting.

Jon.


----------



## beer-b-q

Looks Great...


----------



## mballi3011

Now that some good looking bread there Keith.


----------



## bassman

Hi Jon!  I didn't notice that you'd made it over here.  You should stop over to the roll call section and introduce yourself.  Everyone can get in on welcoming you to the SMF.  Glad you stopped by!


----------



## jon foster

After seeing your awesome smoked brisket I had to come over here to check out what was going on. I'm liking what I see so far too!

Jon.


----------



## badfrog

Bassman, 

How do you store your starter? I am ordering the free starter on this thread... any hints tips or tricks I need to know besides what you have on your recipe?

Thanks, oh, and by the way, your bread looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## badfrog

_got the starter today_...it is a 1/2 size ziplock bag with dry white crystals inside labeled "1847 Oregon Trail Sourdough"

*Now what???* am I about to begin a whole new chapter in my cooking life with this sourdough? it seems like a very long term commitment!!! (but one we all will enjoy!!!)


----------



## caveman

We know the truth is that they were dis-appeared!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





on the bread.  Really looks good.


----------



## roller

Really like that sourdough bread..Looks great !!!!


----------



## mama's smoke

Go to the website.  You will find Instructions for the starter and recipes there.  I started mine almost 10 months ago.

http://carlsfriends.net/


----------



## badfrog

Thanks Mamas smoke... any particular recipes you have tried you really like??


----------



## roller

I know a lady that has had a starter going in the same jar for over 40 yrs. She bakes with it several times a week.


----------



## dingo007

Made this recipe today...1 sandwich loaf and 6 rolls for the Boston Butt in the smoker. This was by far the best pure sourdough bread I have made to date. Also added some jalapenos and smoked cheddar. The crust was crunchy and the crumb was perfect. Most of my sourdough attempts have been cakey rather than a nice bread crumb.

Thanks Bassman...it's in my keepers list.













BFECDC4D-73E9-4A03-8BCB-567730CB062D_zpsajnqqwxd.j



__ dingo007
__ Aug 30, 2015


















CCD251C3-4D44-4EF4-9777-8BEC07F1270A_zpsuz7g5hc4.j



__ dingo007
__ Aug 30, 2015


















2CA319E5-C12D-4BB9-A114-8132E341B691_zpscq6ntsie.j



__ dingo007
__ Aug 30, 2015


----------



## bassman

Glad you like the recipe.  I had forgotten all about this post.  Reminds me that I need to get out the starter and bake some bread.


----------



## dingo007

Bassman said:


> Glad you like the recipe.  I had forgotten all about this post.  Reminds me that I need to get out the starter and bake some bread.


Thanks Bassman...I just noticed...we're practically neighbors.


----------

